# Yuriorkis Gamboa "el ciclon de guantanamo"



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 6, 2013)

Record:  21 W   0 L   0 D   16 KOS 
Alias: El Ciclon de Guant?namo
Weightclass: FeatherweightStance: OrthodoxStyle: BoxerHeight: 5'5"
Nationality: Cuba
Date of Birth: December 23rd, 1981


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 6, 2013)

when my second husband was little he was boxing with some of his friends and one guys big brother decided to box n knocked John out. he liked to tell the story and said when he woke up he thought he had slept over and asked, "where's my sleeping bag?" lol


----------



## navtex02 (Aug 25, 2013)

This dude is a beast but his last two fights were kind of boring... but still one of my favs!!!


----------

